
Fancy magnet configuration used in wallets - fho
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halbach_array
======
dalke
I'm used to thinking of it as being used in refrigerator magnets. I don't
think I've had a magnetized wallet. It's pretty cool to see using magnetic
viewing film or similar technique. The first example I found was at
[https://youtu.be/S9cOEb54oYE?t=188](https://youtu.be/S9cOEb54oYE?t=188) .

